# Shandon Anderson responds to media.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Shandon seeking
> answers, not exit
> 
> BY FRANK ISOLA
> ...


That pretty much sums up everything that we already knew about Isiah.

Maybe the way this will all be resolved is Isiah, too proud to waive Anderson, calls up his boyz from da hood to take out Anderson.

Here's looking forward to another year of Knick basketball. Word life dog.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> That pretty much sums up everything that we already knew about Isiah.


Agreed. I like how Anderson brought up Jerry Sloan as a example, he's a guy that doesn't demand respect, but earns it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hmmmm...first Dyss,now Shandone....This is going to be interesting...

Ild give him 50 cents on the dollar and call it a day


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I really did feel sorry for Shandon when it happened, and Isiah does have personality issues, but I felt more sorry for him when he had all the chance in thew world to redeem himself in the playoffs, but played like his two shoes were tied together.

Maybe if he gets any further humiliated and traded will all come to miss Shandon. Maybe not.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

This just solidifies Laydumb as being the worst GM possibly imaginable....


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Make no mistake about it, I think Shandon Anderson can be a SOLID BACKUP for the knicks, and would love him on my bench any day. BUT notice the key words SOLID BACKUP!. He is definetly not worth more than 2 million a year, and if he was making that i would not object to his deal. But he makes like 6-7 mil per year, which is just too much. Please don't get it wrong that some of us do not like shandon personally, but he is definetly overpayed. Even by a soul like Rashidi, this is certainly undeniable


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hes a solid backup as long as he never plays in the half court set...hes decent in the open floor,but a liabilty on offense...


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I really did feel sorry for Shandon when it happened, and Isiah does have personality issues, but I felt more sorry for him when he had all the chance in thew world to redeem himself in the playoffs, but played like his two shoes were tied together.
> 
> Maybe if he gets any further humiliated and traded will all come to miss Shandon. Maybe not.


Miss Anderson? That'll be the day the Knicks are in a sadder state than Layden's Knicks, if that's even possible.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*let him play!*

Why are people smashing on Anderson like this? 

He could be part of a Knicks lockdown unit on defense occassionally along with JYD, Kurt and Ariza if he was used correctly, but Isiah is too busy unprofessionally trashing the guy to notice it. 

He still has some good play in him, as long as you don't let him touch the ball on offense that is. Let him play!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If the Knicks agree on a contract buyout with him, the Rockets will be first in line to sign him. He's a decent bench player and right now the Rockets don't have a legitimate 2 guard with Sura out.

Isiah is a punk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shandon Anderson sucks. Peace out homie, we hardly knew ye. :|


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

shandon is a decent player but he is he what he is , the 5th man at best at the 2-3 positions 

he is behind houston , JC , tim thomas ariza and penny , with houston out he is 5th at best but jerome williams also plays some 3 so he could still be 6th.

its great that if ariza hit a rookie wall or there are mass injuries there is a battle tested guy who is never hurt just aching to play and prove his worth , but he is not at the moment needed .

on a healthy knicks team he is on the 3rd team, way too much is made of him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

^ well said. on a deep team Shandon is insurance against an unforeseen spate of injuries. but the truth is, in those uncommon situation most teams will go to the NBDL, or to an unclaimed FA, rather than pay a guy $7.3m to wait for calamity. 

Shandon was making 2.2M before 
Layden signed him here, and that seems about fair market value today. The only reason Houston or otherwise will jump on him is because they'll get him at market rate. But you'll see no one jumping on him at 7.3M, 7.9M, 8.5M over the next three years.

And the reason Shandon gets hated on is he's symbolic of Layden's poor management, plain and simple. Shandon may not play any better on another team but he won't be hated because a) his contract won't kill your cap for 6 years, b) he wont remind you of the man who buried your club in ineptitude.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Oak,I actually never hated Shandone..in fact I kind of liked him..But his performance was just awful in the playoffs and then he just blew off the exit interview,and i think it was the second time he did that...

However,I did despise layden as a GM....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

truth, thanks for reminding me about those exit meetings. I read a couple of weeks ago that he blew off his '04 one and I thought that was bad enough, but then we learn he skipped his '03 one with Chaney/Layden too? Talk about biting the hand that feeds...

I'll admit I was impressed with him when he filled in for Houston early last year and had some 20pt games. But he's a finicky player than needs just the right amount of minutes to be effective. His time in NY has been characterized by very specked performances, and he's really got a problem with dumb turnovers in the clutch. I hear the reason the Rockets wanted to move him was because Francis and Mobley didn't want him to touch the ball and were freezing him out.

Bottom line is if he were a happy little 3rd string role player who came at a fair price it would be one thing, but he thinks he's some Diva and acts like a prima donna biatch. I'm sure he's out on the town in his Donna Summers spandex and falsies right now.

And I thought Laydown only went for "character" guys.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I have ZERO sympathy for a guy who is making 8 million dollars per,is worth maybe 1 mil, and doesnt have the brains to show up for his exit interview.Not to mention he just played as bad as can be for 4 games..in the playoffs....

I assume he has an agent..WTF was he thinking??

Now hes upset cause Zeke is not being chummy???

BARF


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BTW,has anyone seen what Spree is doing in Minny???

Demanding a trade,missing mandatory meetings...

All because they offered him 27 million over 3 years....:sigh: 

Am i missing something??

34 y.o,skills declining and you get insulted by 27 million??


----------

